# New Video- Sharpening Double Bevel Knives (A Lecture)- Japanese Knife Imports



## JBroida (May 5, 2012)

Shot two videos today... one on double bevel sharpening and one on single bevel sharpening. The goal was to answer a lot of the common questions i get in e-mail and phonecalls all day long. I hope you guys find it helpful...

[video=youtube;STMS-Zm5iig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=STMS-Zm5iig[/video]


----------



## schanop (May 5, 2012)

Congrat Jon, and Thank you for sharing.

And is this a new level of teasing for that kochi kiritsuke style gyuto?


----------



## tk59 (May 5, 2012)

I couldn't stop staring at that 180 Heiji garasuke behind you.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Jon.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 5, 2012)

I always learn something from watching your vids.. I learned about keeping hands relaxed. The last time I sharpened I had some cramped hands through out. Ty for the vid.


----------



## unkajonet (May 5, 2012)

Once again, great vid! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Citizen Snips (May 6, 2012)

nice vid jon

when i was learning to sharpen years ago, i had problems and it wasnt until i found pictures that i started to understand what was going on. i think the pictures you have drawn are good for beginners and it would probably be very helpful to the new guys to scan them and get them up so they could take closer looks at them.


----------



## JBroida (May 13, 2012)

I just uploaded all of the images used in this video... you can find them on our blog here:
http://blog.japaneseknifeimports.com/2012/05/sharpening-study-images.html


----------



## Citizen Snips (May 14, 2012)

those are going to help a lot of people jon

nice job


----------



## chinacats (May 14, 2012)

Thanks so much...tip on relaxing is one that I need to hear over and over...makes a better edge every time.


----------



## G-rat (May 16, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Thanks so much...tip on relaxing is one that I need to hear over and over...makes a better edge every time.



This is so true. A relaxed set of hands produces way better results. Learned this one from some post where Jon said it so someone else.


----------

